# lg ally



## GRod25 (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't look at my pictures or message pictures. Help please.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What does it do when you try to look at any pictures?


----------



## GRod25 (Apr 29, 2011)

The application messaging
(Process com.android.mms)
Has stopped unexpectedly.
Please try again.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you using the stock(non-rooted) ROM?

If so go in and make sure your settings are local:
settings -> language and keyboard -> select locale -> English United States
Make sure your time is accurate as well.

many times these settings can crash the MMS app.


----------



## GRod25 (Apr 29, 2011)

My phone is rooted. Any other advice?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Are you running stock ROM? If so, continue with that advice. If not, which ROM are you running?


----------



## GRod25 (Apr 29, 2011)

Most likely stock but that advice didn't work. What other ways you know.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If its rooted you most likely tweaked the MMS settings.

Google or contact your provider and find the right settings, then apply them in the settings tab.

The settings(APN) are usually reset to default, but with your phone rooted there is just no way to tell.

*Googling: "YOURCELLCARRIER APN" might find you the settings you are looking for.*


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What version of Android are you currently running? 2.2?

It seems that it may be a random message causing the force closing - see if this helps any. I realize it's for a G1 phone, but it should be the same setup for the LG Ally.
com.android.mms force close now - xda-developers


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Coolfreak said:


> What version of Android are you currently running? 2.2?
> 
> It seems that it may be a random message causing the force closing - see if this helps any. I realize it's for a G1 phone, but it should be the same setup for the LG Ally.
> com.android.mms force close now - xda-developers


Here is what they did if you don't feel like reading the above.



> Terminal Emulator
> su (allow root if prompted)
> rm /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db
> Menu > Reset terminal (probably an unnecessary step, but it's what I did)
> ...


----------

